
Caterpillar Ventures Invests in busybusy - fooey
http://www.caterpillar.com/en/company/innovation/caterpillar-ventures/news/caterpillarventuresinvestsinbusybusy.html
======
fooey
Our marketing and sales teams will be running a fantastic booth at ConExpo in
Vegas next week giving demos and answering any questions. I'm on the front end
web team, which is built on Ember.js, so I can answer lots of questions about
that part of our stack. We also have native Android and iOS apps.

I, for one, am extremely excited to have CAT on board and supporting the work
we're trying to do.

Right now, we're mid relaunch with a freemium model, and our billing model
inspired by Slack's usage based billing

\- About busybusy: [https://busybusy.com/](https://busybusy.com/)

\- Our app: [https://busybusy.io/](https://busybusy.io/) (freemium with free
trial)

